# Newbie from Spain!



## legallyblond2 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello sexies!

I,m a newbie here,but i have been reading the site for a long time.So i decided to join the communitity.
I love everything related to makeup and skincare,not a fan of MAC but i love a other brands to bits,so i hope we can all share our knowlegde...is this word right?).

Well,sorry for my English beware i will make mistakes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope to have fun!!!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 29, 2008)

I love everything skincare and makeup related and am not the biggest MAC fan too! I do like MAC though.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Adigal (Apr 3, 2008)

Wellcome!!

I'm spanish too.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Moonspell (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome dear


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## lucindaS (Apr 4, 2008)

Bienvenida chica


----------



## Patricia (Apr 8, 2008)

yay other spanish girl!


----------



## lolita22 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello from spain!!!
I am lolita22! And like all of you... I love MAC!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

welcome to specktraaa!


----------



## User93 (Apr 10, 2008)

Bienvenido a specktra


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------

